# Singing in the middle of the night, what a weirdo.



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

Does anyone else have a tiel who likes to just start singing in the middle of the night in the dark? My Freddy is so weird. For the past few nights I've been woken up by whistling from the bird room around three in the morning, and it's just Freddy rocking back and forth on his favorite swing in the faint glow of the Christmas lights, casually singing to himself. He usually ends up waking the dove and then the two have a bit of a midnight duet together until they both fall back to sleep for three or four more hours. I pity the rest of the flock having to hear either of them at such hours! Neither has a particularly pretty voice haha.










This little guy is finally really settling into our home. We've had him since September, and he was so fearful for the longest time. He's about five-six months now and he wasn't hand-fed so it took quite a while to teach him hands weren't something to be afraid of and to step up. He still doesn't like scritches, but he does step up reliably now and he'll even allow himself to be picked up and carried bodily. He never bites. I'm content with the level of tameness he's gotten since he is bonded to our other young tiel, Todd, (handfed and totally tame) and she preens him a-plenty. 










I can't wait until my two moult. As of now they both have no tails due to their clumsiness and Freddy's face is still so dirty - I can't wait to see his bright yellow mask when it finally comes. Looking at all these pretty adult tiels online here makes me jealous, mine looks so frumpy lol.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Hahaha I love the frumpy awkward kid stage!

Also, LOL @ the singing! Several years ago I had a boy that would sing at all hours. He hadn't been paired yet so he'd just sing to himself whenever he felt like it, sometimes it was in the wee hours of the morning. Bless his little heart though, he had the most horrid voice i've ever heard from a cockatiel LMAO. There were a few points in his completely random made up songs that actually sounded like a dying cat LOL, which is ironic coming from a bird


----------



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

Freddy's songs are exactly like that! He so far has no inclination to mimic much of anything, but his repertoire of made-up noises and sounds is somehow still growing. It's actually interesting what he comes up with, sometimes it's almost melodic and then other times it's literally just wrenched screaming.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

My boys' cage is in my bedroom. I'm usually up pretty late (sometimes past 4am) but they've learned that the sound of the door opening is me coming to bed, and they'll immediately start singing and talking to me (covered, in complete darkness) when I go in there, no matter how quiet I am. It's cute, but I have to wonder if they ever sleep


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep. Been there. Sometimes I'll be in my room and I can hear squeakies from the greenroom at 9 or 10 at night :hmm:


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey has been going to bed early the last few nights for hormone control. We will cover his cage for darkness, and he will sit in there and either sing or chatter away to himself off and on until we go to bed. I guess he is happy to entertain himself for that time, but we're wanting him to get over the hormones caused by this springlike weather we've been having the last couple weeks.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

I found an old video of Phoenix talking and singing to himself at 3AM :lol:


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

Riley has an awful voice and his "song" is just the same high pitched noise repeated sometimes for hours I can honestly say I hate when he sings.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sunny is sometimes a predawn singer, and Roo will loudly play with toys all night if there is any light at all in their room. I've more or less solved the problem by installing blackout shades in their room. As long as I remember to close them, my flock stays quiet until noon if I want to give them extra sleep.


----------



## Keeta (Jan 5, 2013)

My male sometimes bursts into song under the cover at night - I always imagine he is having a lovely dream!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That seems really weird to me since my 'tiels have never done it. Too funny!


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I had a grey cockatiel a few years ago and his cage was kept in the laundry at night time and the bathroom was connected to the laundry. You'd have to walk past smokey's cage to go to the toilet, and every single time someone went in there, regardless of what time it was, he would say hi and then wolf whistle. It was freaking adorable lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2016)

Dylan&Gracie said:


> Does anyone else have a tiel who likes to just start singing in the middle of the night in the dark? My Freddy is so weird. For the past few nights I've been woken up by whistling from the bird room around three in the morning, and it's just Freddy rocking back and forth on his favorite swing in the faint glow of the Christmas lights, casually singing to himself. He usually ends up waking the dove and then the two have a bit of a midnight duet together until they both fall back to sleep for three or four more hours. I pity the rest of the flock having to hear either of them at such hours! Neither has a particularly pretty voice haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!!! That last pic at the bottom has to be the CUTEST pic I have ever seen. Seeing that wants to make me get another tiel!

My tiel never sings in the middle of the night and if he did I think it would scare me.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

shaenne said:


> I had a grey cockatiel a few years ago and his cage was kept in the laundry at night time and the bathroom was connected to the laundry. You'd have to walk past smokey's cage to go to the toilet, and every single time someone went in there, regardless of what time it was, he would say hi and then wolf whistle. It was freaking adorable lol.


That would make me giggle every time. 

Last night as I was drifting off to sleep, I heard Joey loudly tweet twice. Both were very happy and cheerful, but of course I had to take a peek anyway. I turned on the kitchen light, which lights his cage just enough to see him. He was sitting on his perch, looking happy as can be. I talked to him for a few seconds, told him goodnight again, and headed back to bed. That was out of character for him, but I had to laugh anyway, because he was so happy and alert when he is usually asleep.


----------



## MoonDustTheTiel (Jun 2, 2018)

I don't feel so alone anymore. Moon dust just tonight decided to squeel and sing eighty before bed. So put of the usual. We cover hom 2 hours before we lay down and he just stays quiet. Right before i go to sleep I uncover the corner of his cage for light because he is clumsy. I was worried he was going loopy.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Henry woke me up singing one night in the early hours of the morning (odd, because there is very little light in the room at night apart from a small night light). I had to uncover him and calm him down to get him to go back to sleep haha, silly boy. :blush:


----------

